
Stitch Fix is laying off 1,400 in California, 18% of workforce - uptown
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/01/stitch-fix-is-laying-off-1400-in-california-18percent-of-workforce.html
======
epitrochoidal
Austin, TX (where I currently live) and Minneapolis (where I have lived in the
past) are not cheap places to live. Lower COL than SF, sure, but hardly
inexpensive.

